# JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo?



## samarooai (Aug 12, 2006)

what do u guys think is better JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo?


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (samarooai)*

w7 but im biased


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

it wasnt an option but id recommend a Boston SPG... comparable to the W7, sounds insane (its real unique looking too)


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

For SPL, the Mojo. I don't know how the Mojo sounds for SQ but the W7 has a lot of suspension noise.


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (quadmasta)*

I wouldnt trade my 12w7 away for anything.


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

Not even the one million dollars you paid for it?


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (quadmasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadmasta* »_Not even the one million dollars you paid for it?

theres a reason why 1 w7 cost as much as 5 or 6 of your kickers from circuit city










_Modified by rastaone at 11:40 AM 10-11-2006_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (rastaone)*

yeah, but explain why it costs twice as much as a type-x


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (rastaone)*

I never bragged about my subwoofer. I paid $65 for it and it does its job. Sure it's not the cleanest sub out there but it's 10x cheaper than a w7 and sounds about as good.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (samarooai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samarooai* »_what do u guys think is better JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo?

As for choosing the speaker.......First look at the space you have and frequency you like to listen to and see how much room each would need to play your favorite tone. Then I would look at the price of each woofer and the big question is if you have the money for an amp for the W7. Take a look at the Ohm resistance the JL has and then find an amp the can play it. This might make your decision. I have two 12W7's in my Dub and a few years ago, it was difficult to find a good amp for them. They are more common now and less expensive but do some research.


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_yeah, but explain why it costs twice as much as a type-x








i dno...the name? i havent heard any type-x's so i really cant say anything from personal experience. the type-r and type-s arent even int he same league as the w7. based on reviews and such, the w7 seems to be one of the best subs on the market (not to say the type x isnt a quality sub or anything). all i know is my 10w7 kicks ass, and thats all that matters to me (and i basically spent 450 on it with the high output jl enclosure)


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

because the type X is a loud noise sub.... the sound quality is not amazing, as the same with your type R and type S.... a Type X will rattle your car to the ground, but does not have the frequency quality of that to a w7 or an spg...
along with that its a power hungry whore of a sub... needs a ridiculous amount of watts to reach its full potential... a simple medium mono block amp would be wasted


_Modified by dead0narrivel at 4:11 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (samarooai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *samarooai* »_what do u guys think is better JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo?


what are your goals for the system?


----------



## IM VR6in (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (2.ohh)*

dude, mtx 9500... look at the stat sheets.. it blows a w7 away.. 
its what i got in my trunk.. i HAD the w7.. returned it after a week.. wasnt impressed..


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (IM VR6in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IM VR6in* »_dude, mtx 9500... look at the stat sheets.. it blows a w7 away.. 

well it says thunder so it must be insane...








i have never been one to think of MTX as a high quality brand to compare to a JL...


----------



## IM VR6in (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_well it says thunder so it must be insane...








i have never been one to think of MTX as a high quality brand to compare to a JL...

who cares if it says THUNDER.. _thats why i bought it.. it says thunder.. it HAS to be good!! yippeeeee_















i bought it bc it was rated beter than a JL W7.... its a fact.. i went by a fact.. i purchased a W7 first.. then a 9500.. the 9500 doesn BLOW away the w7.. but it is def beter all around and NOTICABLE...
there both good subs.. IMO i like the 9500.. 
I the fact stats sheet.. they like the 9500 better and has beter quality rating..


----------



## IM VR6in (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (samarooai)*

annd.....


----------



## IM VR6in (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (samarooai)*

the stat sheet.... 
http://www.mtxaudio.com/caraudio/headtohead/w7.cfm


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (IM VR6in)*

I had the same debate with myself when I built my system on whether to do JL or Memphis.
Both are good, and both will make you happy. The memphis has multi-piece construction, so if you blow it, you can replace parts and not have to buy a new one.
I have not heard the Mojo M3, but the M3 is a nice sub. I personally liked the sound of the JL better than the memphis that I had heard (not reliable comparison), but I like the look of the memphis. I know none of this helps, but I figured I would give my $.02


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (IM VR6in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IM VR6in* »_
who cares if it says THUNDER.. _thats why i bought it.. it says thunder.. it HAS to be good!! yippeeeee_















i bought it bc it was rated beter than a JL W7.... its a fact.. i went by a fact.. i purchased a W7 first.. then a 9500.. the 9500 doesn BLOW away the w7.. but it is def beter all around and NOTICABLE...
there both good subs.. IMO i like the 9500.. 
I the fact stats sheet.. they like the 9500 better and has beter quality rating..

i was joking man chill out, take into consideration the "fact" sheet was from an MTX site... theres an obvious bias in there, theyr going to focus more on the things they can.. i never said there was anything wrong with MTX... just not my favorite company... 
i have a new found love for Boston Acoustics and their flagship SPG... which has gotten no credit in any forum. I love the fact of it having the SPS system where if you tear the cone you can replace it without scrapping the sub or if you melt the coil you can replace the coil in minutes without taking it out of the enclosure. it was practical and still sounds amazing IMO, if you prefer your MTX over a w7 then thats what you think is best, i prefer my SPG over all of them so i have my stance too, 
im just giving you a hard time man, it does not matter what you have there will always be something "Better" or someone who thinks something is better... its all in good fun etc... 
although i am curious and would love to line up 4 subs and compare them all in a little showdown if ever possible... a Type-X, w7, MTX 9500 and the Boston SPG....


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (dead0narrivel)*

i would liek to see that comparison too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and like i said, ive never heard a type-x, but if it has the sq of a type-s or type-r, i think i know why it costs more. as for the mtx...you returned one of the best subs around for a piece of loud crap


_Modified by rastaone at 1:33 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (rastaone)*

if u dont wanna spend a whole lot of money check into RE audio subs. From what i hear there not bad and compare to the jl sub very well. OR try a diamond audio D9.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (steven12345)*

RE is very nice and you dont have to worry about the Resistance issue like the JL. I also heard the MTX. It was loud and very deep but I would say, the JL sounded better. The sound of the MTX was also very deep but it produced a harder hitting bass than the JL but I liked the sound of the JL. I know its more expensive but you have to decide.


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

The guy who used to run RE now has his own line http://www.ficaraudio.com and the subs are REALLY solid.


----------



## hsq91 (Jan 30, 2006)

anyone thought about image dynamics?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_because the type X is a loud noise sub.... the sound quality is not amazing, as the same with your type R and type S.... a Type X will rattle your car to the ground, but does not have the frequency quality of that to a w7 or an spg...

so, you say you've never heard a type-x, eh? 
also, i can see the logic of saying, "well, if alpine's $500 sub sounds like their $100 sub..."
also, frequency quality. this intrigues me. i want to know more.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

no i have another friend with a Type X off of some crazy rockford amp... its loud... but it doesnt sound good at all, its loud thumbing noise... it didnt seem to me to be on the same level as that of my friend who has the w7 (the cars were side by side) the type x in a lumina and the w7 in an m3


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

so, looking at the top of line sub from alpine, hooked to an amp from best buy, you figured the sub was the problem?
go on about frequency quality though. I still want to hear.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

well first of the amp wasnt from best buy... just because they sell the lower end fosgate at best buy doesnt mean they're all crap, to think of it they sell alpine stuff at best buy too... so wouldnt that make that line the same quality level as the fosgate stuff?...
i guess by frequency quality i meant sound quality or something of that nature, i was just rambling no need to be a complete ass about all of it


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

i think you were talking out the side of your face for all of it, and that is the only reason i would go on about it. if you dont know what you're talking about, you shouldn't act like it when someone wants an opinion.
http://www.alpine.com/e/corpor....html


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_no i have another friend with a Type X off of some crazy rockford amp... its loud... but it doesnt sound good at all, its loud thumbing noise... it didnt seem to me to be on the same level as that of my friend who has the w7 (the cars were side by side) the type x in a lumina and the w7 in an m3

your friend has an amp or enclosure problem. end of story.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (IM VR6in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IM VR6in* »_the stat sheet.... 
http://www.mtxaudio.com/caraudio/headtohead/w7.cfm


stop believing marketing bullsh#t









1) MTX compares the 10" version of the w7, which has the lowest rated xmax. look at the 12w7 and 13w7. they are just a *tad* more than the 9500's. heck, i'd be willing to bet that the 9500 10" and 15" actually have different _true_ xmax. course i don't believe manufacturers xmax ratings unless there is a dumax test to back them up. the theoretical xmax's most manufacturers go by is junk. on top of that, the 10w7 has more surface area. the difference in output between the two subs is .17 dB's. hmmm, less than 1 dB is not audible, so it's a mute point.
2) having a high xmech won't do you much good if the cone never reaches that high of movement. plus if it does, the cone will lack control and could end up causing misalignment and rubbing of the VC.
3) more power handling is not necessarily a good thing.
4) smallest usable enclosure volume is subjective.
5) VC diameter means very little in overall performance. larger is not necessarily better. its size is taken into account for designing the sub.
6) the cones mass and material are also specifically designed for the particular application. comparing two completely different sub cones is worthless without comparing why the different cones work for their particular application.
7) if the w7 surround didn't hold up, you'd hear about it all the time on internet forums. i can't recall seeing a single time when a w7 surround has failed.
8) a shorting ring isn't going to magically make the sub sound amazing and have great SQ.
9) the w7 doesn't need a heat sink since they have patented technology to handle VC cooling.
10) they would actually criticize the w7 for having a stronger mounting system?! you've got to be sh#tting me.
don't believe everything you read








edit: i also wanted to add that i'm not usually one to defend the w7, since i think it is far from the "best" sub that so many others think it is. it's a good sub for what it is designed for, but it is not great.


_Modified by 2.ohh at 7:01 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_i think you were talking out the side of your face for all of it, and that is the only reason i would go on about it. if you dont know what you're talking about, you shouldn't act like it when someone wants an opinion.
http://www.alpine.com/e/corpor....html

well im allowed to voice my opinion, i never said i was certified anything... and the type-x wasnt even a consideration for the OP so it shouldnt have been introduced in the first place.. i stated my opinions from my personal experience and what ive heard in person comparing the three


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (2.ohh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.ohh* »_edit: i also wanted to add that i'm not usually one to defend the w7, since i think it is far from the "best" sub that so many others think it is. it's a good sub for what it is designed for, but it is not great.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think anyone could do alot worse, but i find it hard to justify the price.


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (2.ohh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.ohh* »_

stop believing marketing bullsh#t









1) MTX compares the 10" version of the w7, which has the lowest rated xmax. look at the 12w7 and 13w7. they are just a *tad* more than the 9500's. heck, i'd be willing to bet that the 9500 10" and 15" actually have different _true_ xmax. course i don't believe manufacturers xmax ratings unless there is a dumax test to back them up. the theoretical xmax's most manufacturers go by is junk. on top of that, the 10w7 has more surface area. the difference in output between the two subs is .17 dB's. hmmm, less than 1 dB is not audible, so it's a mute point.
2) having a high xmech won't do you much good if the cone never reaches that high of movement. plus if it does, the cone will lack control and could end up causing misalignment and rubbing of the VC.
3) more power handling is not necessarily a good thing.
4) smallest usable enclosure volume is subjective.
5) VC diameter means very little in overall performance. larger is not necessarily better. its size is taken into account for designing the sub.
6) the cones mass and material are also specifically designed for the particular application. comparing two completely different sub cones is worthless without comparing why the different cones work for their particular application.
7) if the w7 surround didn't hold up, you'd hear about it all the time on internet forums. i can't recall seeing a single time when a w7 surround has failed.
8) a shorting ring isn't going to magically make the sub sound amazing and have great SQ.
9) the w7 doesn't need a heat sink since they have patented technology to handle VC cooling.
10) they would actually criticize the w7 for having a stronger mounting system?! you've got to be sh#tting me.
don't believe everything you read








edit: i also wanted to add that i'm not usually one to defend the w7, since i think it is far from the "best" sub that so many others think it is. it's a good sub for what it is designed for, but it is not great.

_Modified by 2.ohh at 7:01 PM 10-12-2006_

great input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i actually posted up a comment mentioning the surface area (the 12w7 being 12.5 inches, the mtx being 11) but i deleted it
anyway i dont doubt the quality of the alpine type x..i know their subs are good, i know plenty of people who have them, and their sq is definitely above average and for the price its hard to beat


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

_Quote »_i think it is far from the "best" sub that so many others think it is. it's a good sub for what it is designed for, but it is not great.

I like this guy


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: JL audio w7 or a memphis mojo? (samarooai)*

you could also try asendent audio.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

type x ftw!


----------

